# My Latest - A Jovial "new Captain" With An Fhf 684 Movement



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I was taken by the dial on this watch. It's not the sort I usually go for - probably late '70s - but it's in fine condition. Quite difficult to photograph because it's so shiny, but I hope you get a reasonable impression of it. The Jovial brand was established in Switzerland by Fermand Droz in 1929. The watch marketing was aimed very much at the Middle East. The 17-jewel movement, as far as I can tell, appears to be a refinement of an FHF 684.


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks in nice condition - the movement looks mint.

Cheerz


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Rampant said:


> Looks in nice condition - the movement looks mint. Cheerz


Yes - it's very good, and running perfectly as I write this.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Lovely watch ... the colors on the dial definitely speak to a Middle Eastern market!


----------

